# CBS shuffles schedule for "Rush Hour" - "CSI: Cyber" faces death penalty trial and "Elementary" gets



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Here we go again. No actual cancellation, instead "CSI:Cyber" gets a two episode trial on consecutive Wednesdays to see if its audience will give chase to find it. "Elementary" gets sentenced to the Sunday 10 pm hole. The new guy, "Rush Hour", will find itself on Thursday at 10 pm opposite ABC's "How to Get Away with Murder" and NBC's "Shades of Blue." For more check out the stories on _Deadline Hollywood_ and/or _The Hollywood Reporter_.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hopefully CSI: Cyber will be saved by the DVR. Their fans have been chasing the show all season thanks to football overruns. A decent DVR will find the show wherever CBS puts it.

Hopefully Elementary viewers will not lose their show to inconsistant running on Sunday nights.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And Criminal Minds - Beyond Borders will air on Wednesdays from 10-11 starting in mid-March. 

With Gary Sinise in the lead, I'm not sure I'll be able to think of it as anything other than "CSI-NY On the Road".


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

The reason I posted this here and I led with "here we go again" is that internet streaming services eliminate this confusion. We don't have to wonder on what night a new episode of a show will be aired, or in the case of "CSI: Cyber" if the last episodes of a season will be available to us.

In the future the broadcast networks are going to have a hard time competing when they offer up comparative unreliability.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We do have to wonder when (and if) the next episode will be available.

These are still "TV" shows being aired on television. They have not yet been migrated to streaming only such as the new Star Trek series was announce to become, or Netflix or Amazon only delivered shows. Their primary delivery remains TV ... until the network decides otherwise.

If CBS keeps the shows I suspect they will remain on TV with streaming following. If CBS kills the shows I can see the last few episodes running "stream only" if CBS does not air them in some show killing time slot.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

Sundays usually seems to be a place where shows go to die due to football overruns and sometimes being skipped all together like CSI Cyber did.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

James Long said:


> If CBS keeps the shows I suspect they will remain on TV with streaming following. If CBS kills the shows I can see the last few episodes running "stream only" if CBS does not air them in some show killing time slot.


I too can see a streaming release of the last few episodes. Which then raises the question - wouldn't everyone involved in the show be better off if a commercial-free streaming option were made available at the outset for scripted broadcast network series? Perhaps the timing could be something like what CBS does with Dish AutoHop - release episodes for ad free streaming subscribers 8 days after the original broadcast airing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For money CBS could consider it and option ... or charge subscription AND insert commercials.

CBS's free website makes it harder to skip commercials than when watching TV. Even if one decides to watch only part of the show online (such as when CSI: Cyber runs long and the DVR recording short) they will get their commercials in as a priority.


I wonder if CBS has any contract with the producers requiring that ordered shows air? Perhaps they will end up in the worst timeslot or moved until no one can find them without a DVR - but a commitment to air the full order would be better for the producer than having shows that never are seen on TV.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So far CBS All Access has not offered any commercial free option as HULU finally did this past year. Obviously they can't offer that option for their live access to local channels. But it sure seems like they could come up with something that would allow them to air a full order when a show doesn't seem to be doing well in terms of broadcast TV ratings.

Right now I just watch their shows a week late because of the AutoHop delayed implementation agreement they have with Dish. I don't really care as I certainly don't have any water cooler around which I discuss shows.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

phrelin said:


> The reason I posted this here and I led with "here we go again" is that internet streaming services eliminate this confusion. We don't have to wonder on what night a new episode of a show will be aired, or in the case of "CSI: Cyber" if the last episodes of a season will be available to us.
> 
> In the future the broadcast networks are going to have a hard time competing when they offer up comparative unreliability.


But if you record everything you watch on a DVR you don't worry about when it's on anyway either so....


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> But if you record everything you watch on a DVR you don't worry about when it's on anyway either so....


Yes and no. With older DVR's with ...say... two tuners, the issue of priority arises. When a network moves a show, that act itself might mean either the show won't get recorded as you have two timers set for the time slot which have a higher priority or the show will get recorded but something else won't because of priority.

And, of course, it doesn't solve the problem of final episodes never airing.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> But if you record everything you watch on a DVR you don't worry about when it's on anyway either so....


But even a DVR can't fix CBS's Sunday Night Stupidity.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Herdfan said:


> But even a DVR can't fix CBS's Sunday Night Stupidity.


Especially difficult on the week they played the show 30 minutes before the EPG time. Fortunately my DVR records the entire evening (7pm to 11 or 11:30 depending on the EPG). So I was able to rewind past the beginning. But when people have to set a two hour AND a 30 minute early window (or perhaps we should make it an hour early?) it makes the shows hard to catch.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

If its Elementary that's being moved, was does my Tivo have new episode of NCIS on the Sunday 1/24 at 10:00 on cbs?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Elementary's move is not until March 20th.

"CBS is tweaking its Thursday and Sunday lineups. The network will premiere Rush Hour at 10 PM Thursday, March 31. The new series based on the hit movie franchise will replace Elementary, which in turn will relocate to Sundays beginning March 20, pushing out CSI: Cyber from the 10 PM slot. Sophomore CSI: Cyber will get two airings in the Wednesday 10 PM hour before it is taken off the schedule. (It is unclear when its remaining originals will air). The CSI: Cyber Wednesday showings will push the premiere of new Wednesday 10 PM entry Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders by two weeks, to March 16."

*Wednesday, March 2*
10-11 p.m. *CSI: Cyber (Special Airing)*

*Wednesday, March 9*
10-11 p.m. *CSI: Cyber (Special Airing)*

*Wednesday, March 16*
10-11 p.m. *Criminal Minds: Beyond Borders (Updated Premiere Date)*

*Sunday, March 20*
10-11 p.m. *Elementary (New Time Period)*

*Thursday, March 31*
10-11 p.m. *Rush Hour (Series Premiere)*


----------



## PokerJoker (Apr 12, 2008)

Looks to me like CSI:Cyber is a dead man walking. Ted Danson has announced that he's leaving. The show's writing is mostly just ludicrous, I'd even say it's worse than CSI:Miami used to be.

I'll probably watch the two-hour "special" - which is more likely a finale.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I do not see a "two hour special" on teh schedule ... only regular hour shows at a "special time" in March.


----------

